# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  How Much Air is Needed (to cause death)

## NaughtyNurse

I thought this would be worthwhile as I often see questions about how much air it will take to cause death...and many people are convinced it is only a couple of mL's. This also describes simply and briefly the anatomy of the vessels and flow of circulation to make death by air (air embolism) possible.

*SCIENCE IN CRIME DETECTION 
DEATH BY AIR INJECTION*
Dr. Anil Aggrawal


Technically known as cases of "air embolism". The word embolism comes from Greek en, "in," and ballein, "to throw or cast". Henceforth we will be using the term "air embolism".

Before telling anything further about death by air embolism, let us first understand a little bit about the way our blood circulates in our body. This is very essential to understand how a person is killed by injection of air. Our heart is comprised of 4 chambers. There are two chambers on the right and two on the left side. The chambers on the right side are known as right atrium and right ventricle, while the chambers on the left side are known as left atrium and left ventricle. Bad blood (deoxygenated) from legs, head, arms and in fact from every part of the body returns to the upper right chamber called the right atrium. 

With each contraction of the heart the right atrium sends this bad blood to the right ventricle. The right ventricle, in turn, sends this blood to the lungs via pulmonary arteries. Do not let the complicated names baffle you. Just remember that atrium and ventricles are fancy sounding names of some chambers of the heart. Ventricle is a larger chamber than atrium. Also keep in mind that "artery" is the name of a conduit which takes the blood away from the heart while vein is the name of a conduit which brings blood to the heart. The word pulmonary comes from Latin pulmo, "the lung". Thus "pulmonary artery" refers to a conduit which takes the blood away from the heart towards the lung.

In the lung, the bad blood is purified (oxygenated). This is done by the help of the air which we breathe all the time. The pure blood is returned to the heart via pulmonary veins. The blood comes in the third chamber of the heart known as left atrium. Left atrium sends this blood to the left ventricle, which in turn, pumps this pure blood to the whole body via a very big conduit known as the aorta. The body organs use this pure blood, and when this blood becomes impure, it is once again returned to the right atrium. And thus the circulation goes on.
Now we are ready to understand how air embolism works. First of all we must appreciate that nature has made this whole system of circulation air-proof. This means that there is no way, air could enter this system of conduits and pipes. If somehow air could enter the system (such as by injection of plain air through a syringe), the air will form an "air lock" within the system. This "air lock" is quite familiar to plumbers and owners of diesel engines, where the normal flow of liquid through tubes is wholly or partially blocked by air. Quite in the same manner this air lock blocks the flow of blood through the arteries and veins, thus bringing the circulation to a halt. Let us make this a little more clear.

Air could be made to enter the circulation either through the arteries or through the veins. When an injection of air is given, the air bubbles start travelling towards the right atrium. From right atrium they keep travelling onwards till they come to the lung. Here the capillaries are too narrow to allow the big bubbles to pass. The result is that these bubbles get entangled in the blood vessels of the lung. The whole blood traffic stops and the person dies very quickly. In fact this bad blood can not be purified by the lungs, because the traffic of blood towards the lungs has been stopped. The body can not imagine that such a sinister thing has happened. It "thinks" that the blood is not getting purified because of lack of air. So it quickens the respiration. The person starts gasping. But nothing helps because the cause lies somewhere else and the person dies.

*Now this is where discrepancies liein how much is needed. This article cited 200 mL (ccs), which I think is an exaggeration. Other articles I have come across state wide rangesanything from 20 mL to the above mentioned 200. I say about 20 mL, as an educated guessand I read that in some nursing journal during schooling as well. 20 mL is approximately the length of an IV lineso those whove been in hospital can now envision how much is needed.*

----------


## map200uk

Thanks for posting this, i was waiting to see it, didn't realise this was where you'd posted it :Smilie:

----------


## NaughtyNurse

> Thanks for posting this, i was waiting to see it, didn't realise this was where you'd posted it


Yeah, I wasn't quite sure if I should've put it here or in the AS forum itself? Takes a bit getting through all these threads all the time to get to posting it!!  :Smilie:

----------


## Krunchtime

Thanks Im glad I saw this

----------


## JoeyJuice

3 full cc's of air in a vein

----------


## Bruce willis

yea but can it build up over time, say a tiny bit of air bubbles get in every time u inject, and 5 years later will the bubbles still be their or will the body have cleared it?

----------


## longhornDr

Most of the medical textbooks say it takes around 100 cc's of air to have a significant effect.

I was interested in this and performed a few experiments on sheep in my lab...I injected over 250 cc's into a venous line and saw no detectable changes.

----------


## einstein1905

> Most of the medical textbooks say it takes around 100 cc's of air to have a significant effect.
> 
> I was interested in this and performed a few experiments on sheep in my lab...I injected over 250 cc's into a venous line and saw no detectable changes.


IACUC approved of course  :Wink:

----------


## map200uk

so with all that being said, if you're using a 3-5ml syringe and 1cc or more is gear, that leaves 2-4cc's of air , so even if there was 4ccs of air it wouldnt kill u?

or at least thats according to what the studies say

----------


## SportsMedVIP

This is good to know. Glad you put it up. I'll stop using my 60cc syringe to inject now. Just 3cc's from here on out.

----------


## BUYLONGTERM

I've read articles about injecting air into sheep and it took well over 90cc's to kill it. All I know is I'm not even going to let 1cc of air in me!

Thanks for the article

BLT

----------


## damiongage

> All I know is I'm not even going to let 1cc of air in me!
> 
> Thanks for the article
> 
> BLT


 same here

----------


## Rhino58

Money post.

----------


## NaughtyNurse

No, 4 wouldn't kill you....I'm not going to experiment on myself though....the body can and does compensate for quite a bit. I've seen xrays of massive amounts of air in someone's lungs....and all was A-OK. 




> so with all that being said, if you're using a 3-5ml syringe and 1cc or more is gear, that leaves 2-4cc's of air , so even if there was 4ccs of air it wouldnt kill u?
> 
> or at least thats according to what the studies say

----------


## NaughtyNurse

Back again.

----------


## Animal Cracker

If I can help it-none for me!

----------


## DIVINATION

I read an article stating ONE registered case of embolism-inflicted death. 

According to the artice one would need approximately 40cc over a very short period (roughly 1s or less). 

Good luck getting that much in your vein in that amount of time!

----------


## Bigg Dreamer

good post many of my freinds have asked me this question and i didn't know the answer

----------


## Cruiser_67

Has anyone here had surgery? Last year I donated a kidney. This left a bit of air in my body. I have no idea how much. I asked the Dr about it cause it was enough so when I would roll over in bed I would feel it move and it felt quite large maybe the size of a baseball or something. I know it was probably smaller though but it felt freakin huge. Needless to say about two weeks later it was gone absorbed by my body just as the Dr said it would..

----------


## zaarel

I did my first IM tonight. Was just a slin pin into bicep with IGF-1. I did see a decent sized air bubble form when I aspirated. I am pretty sure it came from that although when drawing the igf and then ba there were some bubbles...thought I got most of those out but didnt want to squirt a ton of that expensive stuff out to get em all. Question is if you aspirate and you arent in a blood vessel is air even that big a deal? LOL pretty nervous dont feel like stroking out.

----------


## Son Of Khadafi

Asperate and live

----------


## GREENMACHINE

Good advice.

----------


## fejaouk

> yea but can it build up over time, say a tiny bit of air bubbles get in every time u inject, and 5 years later will the bubbles still be their or will the body have cleared it?


No they would not accumulate. They body would absorb the air bubbles, what do you think is in your blood? Haemoglobin carrying tons of o2, oh and tons of other stuff lol.


Fejaouk

----------


## weightshead

i've always left around 1cc of air in the syringe to try and prevent oil running out after an inject. i'm coming to the end of first cycle.

glad to know i'd be fine even if somehow after aspirating it got in a blood vessel. however im curious would you notice 1cc of air in a vessel - ie coughing/pain etc...

----------


## dprayvd

aaaaa

----------


## weightshead

> As far as IM injections are concerned, 0.2ml of air will ensure complete emplying of a 22g pin (provided one takes care when the bubble is about to enter the pin). Also, pulling lateral tension on the skin and its subcutaneous layers prior to sinking the pin and release of this tension immediatly after will in concert with the bubble act to sequester the injection (bolus) of "substance" in the muscle. This is achieved by altering the orientation of the layers of tissue so that when the tension is released, there is no longer the linear orientation of the tissues--assisting the bolus to remain wher one puts it. It is known as a "Z-track."
> 
> As far as IV air emboli goes, venous blood can handle many mLs. However, if the air is introduced more centrally (as in a picc line, groshong, or quad lumen via subclavian or ej approach), the likelihood of air emboli in the lungs increased. This has to do with oxygen tension differences between deoxygenated venous blood (where 3 of the 4 oxygen binding sites on the heme portion of hemoglobin are saturated) and fully oxygenated arterial blood (all four sites saturated). In addition, venous flow proceeds from capillary to very large-caliber circulation, so a bubble (if it is not for some realson solved into solution) has a long way to go under relatively low pressure to get to pulmonary (lung) circulation where it can actually lodge in a capillary bed. PEs are very bad and people die everyday directly from them (But these aredue to bloodclots-_not air_-that almost exclusivly originate in the legs--a DVT--secondary to a variety of causes with age NOT being a primary risk factor).
> 
> Arterial circulation is another matter entirly. A small bolus of air can end up anywhere. If it originates proximal of the aortic arch (before all circulation paths except the coronary arteries) it can end up anywhere--brain, upper extremities, liver, intestinal circulation, kidneys, reproductive organs, lower extremities and cause a localized stroke (that's right, a stroke is not exclusive to brain tissue). Very bad. Alsmost never happens. Who shoots into an artery?--they hurt so bad that one would pull out fast, like a sciatic nerve tap...rare.



fantastic information.

----------


## Glock-19

What happens if you enject air into the muscle or fat and not a vein?

----------


## dprayvd

> fantastic information.



Thanks!

----------


## dprayvd

aaaaa

----------


## boxman

I did some cyp yesterday for the first time . there were three tinny bubbles in the tip by the needel could not get them out. It just kept puhsing out the oil. Is this normal? Im not dead!but curious for next week.

----------


## YounG_SluG11

> I did some cyp yesterday for the first time . there were three tinny bubbles in the tip by the needel could not get them out. It just kept puhsing out the oil. Is this normal? Im not dead!but curious for next week.


Yes it's normal.

----------


## rhino1

> yea but can it build up over time, say a tiny bit of air bubbles get in every time u inject, and 5 years later will the bubbles still be their or will the body have cleared it?


BULL SHIT. IT DISSOLVES BEFORE IT REACHES THE LUNGS WHILE RETURNING THROUGH THE VENOUS SYSTEM. IT DOES NOT BUILD UP. END OF STORY

----------


## Ragingapplesauce

Really good post.

----------


## pelly789

great post

----------


## novicenovicen

are we saying to actually shoot a little air in with the mix?

----------


## novicenovicen

anyone? any reason not to inject a little air IM with the oil?

----------


## stupidhippo

being the cheap bastard that I am I put a lil air just to squeeze out all the juice..

----------


## badboy247

3cc into a vein will wipe u out.

----------


## Slic4788

I've heard 1-3 cc's of air. 

No air at all is good, I thought there was supposed to be no air at all in the pin.

----------


## MotorBoatin' SOB

no air for me please lol

----------


## platinumm

Just fyi but it takes roughly an equal amount of air to fill one chamber of the heart (atria or ventricle) and the air is not added over a duration of time, In other words, it take a bolus of air to do this, not several bubbles..just thought this would help.
Ed (ARNP)

----------


## PurplePatriot

why is the air not added over a duration of time?

----------


## FREAKZILLLA

Wish i had read this a while ago because i did try this method of suicide some time ago using a 30cc syringe and a 25g 1" needle head. At first i tried a slin pin and it couldnt push the air fast enough or at all.(first mistake). Secondly after i switched needle heads, i tried 15 cc's of air first. Made my lungs heavy and hard to breath but my heart felt fine and it passed shortly. I gave it one last shot and pumped the whole 30cc's as fast as i could and all i got was heavier lungs, shorter breath and if i tried to talk it was very slow. 

This was a learning experience and even seems so stupid that one could fail at suicide when ur sure of ur method. 
Obviously im plenty alive and i have even tried oil and water and i believe the 5cc's of oil was probably the worst because my heart felt VERY heavy, then the lungs, then hard to breathe. 30cc's might have done it but im past that stage.
After having a new baby boy in my life with my fiance and some help from a doc im ok.
Hope this adds to this thread for the future readers that this method doesnt work and just suck it up and move on in life!!
Thanks bros for reading.

----------


## RobbieG

> Wish i had read this a while ago because i did try this method of suicide some time ago using a 30cc syringe and a 25g 1" needle head. At first i tried a slin pin and it couldnt push the air fast enough or at all.(first mistake). Secondly after i switched needle heads, i tried 15 cc's of air first. Made my lungs heavy and hard to breath but my heart felt fine and it passed shortly. I gave it one last shot and pumped the whole 30cc's as fast as i could and all i got was heavier lungs, shorter breath and if i tried to talk it was very slow. 
> 
> This was a learning experience and even seems so stupid that one could fail at suicide when ur sure of ur method. 
> Obviously im plenty alive and i have even tried oil and water and i believe the 5cc's of oil was probably the worst because my heart felt VERY heavy, then the lungs, then hard to breathe. 30cc's might have done it but im past that stage.
> After having a new baby boy in my life with my fiance and some help from a doc im ok.
> Hope this adds to this thread for the future readers that this method doesnt work and just suck it up and move on in life!!
> Thanks bros for reading.


Were you on any gear while you were in this stage ?

----------


## spasov

Thanks a lot for all the posts. Come to think that I used to let out some of the oil just to remove a tiny bubble left beneath the pin and now I see this was not necessary. Plus the fact that I aspirate every time...

----------


## sircharles

wow. i havent cycled yet but that has always been a fear of mine.

- SC

----------


## 2475

Interesting

----------


## steropower

Is this info about IV or IM injections?

And could someone please clarify if the effect is additive?Every time you inject the total amount of air in body is increased or the body breaks it down somehow??

----------


## TranscriptionFactor

No, no, no....

The correct answer for an adult is at least 20cc injected intra-*VENOUSl*y for a significant air embolism. The lung can and will clear smaller bubbles without difficulty. That's rare that even that amt would cause a problem, usually takes about 100cc or more - probably depends on one's underlying Lung function.

Also, between 9-27% of people have a "Patent Foramen Ovale" which is a hole present from birth between the left and right atrium for fetal circulation, which in these people never closes over. If someone has a PFO, a venous air embolism could go into the left atrium and become ARTERIAL which is much much worse.

Injecting air Intra-ARTERIALly is another story, a very small amount, 1-3cc could cause an embolism and prevent blood flow distal to the embolism, which could possibly result in tissue death of the tissue supplied, unless there is adequate collateral circulation.

Take home lessons:
1. Don't inject Arteries under any circumstances. The way to avoid this is ALWAYS draw back after you get into the muscle before you inject to see if your in a vein or an artery. If some blood comes back - A vein has darker, free flowing blood, an artery has brighter red, pulsatile flowing blood. In either case, come out with needle and hold some pressure.
2. Don't inject Veins either for any AAS or other compounds - they are all either Intra muscular or Sub cutaneous.
3. Try not to inject air anyway, but unless your in an artery, which is pretty hard to do if you're injecting in one of the approved injection sites, you will be OK

Signs of a significant venous air embolism are hyptotension (causing dizziness or fainting) and possibly arrythmias.

----------


## BLWNBYU

> No, no, no....
> 
> The correct answer for an adult is at least 20cc injected intra-*VENOUSl*y for a significant air embolism. The lung can and will clear smaller bubbles without difficulty. That's rare that even that amt would cause a problem, usually takes about 100cc or more - probably depends on one's underlying Lung function.
> 
> Also, between 9-27% of people have a "Patent Foramen Ovale" which is a hole present from birth between the left and right atrium for fetal circulation, which in these people never closes over. If someone has a PFO, a venous air embolism could go into the left atrium and become ARTERIAL which is much much worse.
> 
> Injecting air Intra-ARTERIALly is another story, a very small amount, 1-3cc could cause an embolism and prevent blood flow distal to the embolism, which could possibly result in tissue death of the tissue supplied, unless there is adequate collateral circulation.
> 
> Take home lessons:
> ...


Saved to my harddrive.. very good info.. Thank you

----------


## musclespawn

one of the most important life saving tips, never ever inject air into your muscle or to any part of yourself... be sure the needle is bubble/air free when injecting, let the oil/liquid drip and coat the needle a bit for a painless and airfree injecting..

----------


## LATS60

Injecting air into the muscle is not going to cause an embolism, pulminary or others.
I know of one clinical case that took 200cc and 36hrs to kill this guy and one documented attempted murder case, that 200cc didn't kill.

----------


## ADB007

This one time I got really high and then only realised that I needed to shoot that night. So thinking I could do it, I loaded my syringe, stuck it in and started shooting. I only realised half way through shooting that the syringe was full of air! around 3ml. Anyway i finnished the shot and for about 3 days i had an air bubble in my ass which was very uncomfortable. I will obviously never do it again. but this is just to inform you that I never died or had any serious problems.

----------


## johnnybigguns

You need 3cc's of air straight into your vein to cause death

----------


## LEGBREAKER123

Im a EMT you would need like 10cc to in the vein to get any reaction. Not much to worry about.

----------


## Dizz28

Did you two bother reading this thread at all?

----------


## bluesman

A couple of good posts in a sea of misinformation... Take everything I say here with a grain of salt, but I am claiming to be an RN, and I have given hundreds of injections IM, SubQ, ID, and have inserted hundreds of IVs..... Again, this is not professional advice, just an internet anecdotal info.

An IV line can run dry for quite some time before there are any problems... This happens frequently in 3rd world countries without infusion pumps. It is important not to let it happen, but it does. Usually, the alarming looking backflow of blood will get the client or their family to holler for a nurse to stop the flow rate. 

We aspirate the syringe to see if you are in a vein or artery. Not to remove air...

You would have to have a very large syringe, say more than 20cc in a vein to have the chance of air embolism. And that 20cc better all go in at once, very fast push. Even then, I would say most would not be affected, especially a 200lb BB, etc. If you actually manage to shoot 20 cc into your artery, you could also have problemsas well, but to hit one of these deep structures is mathematically hard, especially when you are using the preferred sites. No reasonable amount of air in your subQ or your muscle will cause an air embolism. It just doesn't work that way. Look at it this way, surgeons in the OR sew people up with all kinds of empty spaces, especially in abdominal procedures. 

Push exactly the amount of air you want in your syringe, into the vial, when it comes back into the syringe, you will have the exact amount. There is always a little waste, and I can't imagine people willfully injecting a bit of air to push every bit in. The risk, the pain and the borther cannot be worth it. 

holding the syringe upright, flick the vial when you have drawn up your meds to knock out the airbubbles, then push your meds up until you get a small squirt out the top (you can also do this with the needle still in the vial if you care that much about each mcg, but this amount is relatively insignificant). The best way to hit muscle is upper outer glute. Hit that siatic in the middle, and you could be in trouble. The next best site for IM is delt. Swab with alcohol alow to airdry for a couple of seconds, use a "dart" movement when going in. Brace the syringe in place and pull back on the plunger, if blood comes in, immediately withdraw, and you can re inject on the other side (in hospital settings, we discard and start over, but that is not really necessary in home use). Don't be afraid to really aspirate. If you are in muscle, there will be a "vacuum" that once you release the plunger, will go right back. IM pushes depend entirely on how irritating the meds are that you are pushing. Also, large volumes just hurt more, because you are slightly traumatizing your tissue.

----------


## XNathan

Up to 15cc(20cc to be exact but I stay safe :Smilie:  ) in vein at once is safe zone for human.

We had to inject 60cc in rabbit once we finished "operation" (placing gastrostomia) to stop his heart. I never liked it. Idea of killing someone to help someone is unethic to me (and we can talk about asset for medical students from this killing beside good rabbit diner with all "good" anesthetic in it... full stomach and nice high  :Smilie:  ).

But this is my experience. And dont afraid about boubles in your syringe its completly safe in vein and absolutly safe in muscle.

----------


## Chicagoo

You can shoot air into your veins and u won’t die - I seen it done before and it wasn’t just a little bit of air. If you’re shooting it into muscle you don’t have to worry about air; however I would imagine if you got enough air in there it would hurt like hell. 

lostnode

----------


## djkalashnikov

great post just on my 3rd ever injection and this takes a load off my mind!!
good to know

----------


## Test 01

thanks for posting

----------


## gymguy30

good post

----------


## BJJ

All I can say, after having read it throughout, is that this thread was very funny.

----------


## BJJ

> Y*ou can shoot air into your veins and u wont die* - I seen it done before and it wasnt just a little bit of air. If youre shooting it into muscle you dont have to worry about air; however I would imagine if you got enough air in there it would hurt like hell. 
> 
> lostnode


I would bet 10.000US$ but you have to do it in front of me and nearby a hospital.

PS
I was forgetting, you gimme the bucks first.

----------


## DocBman

IV line will not affect a healthy person... I have seen many student's forget to bleed an IV line before starting and nothing happened. 

An old frail person may be a different story..

----------


## drae

Oh my gosh.
I forgot to tap the needle before i injected today...
Am i gonna die???

----------


## Big

> Oh my gosh.
> I forgot to tap the needle before i injected today...
> Am i gonna die???


If this is a joke, try the lounge.
if this is serious, try reading the thread you bumped.

----------


## drae

IM NOT JOKING MAN...
IT WAS JUST 1 NEEDLE.
MY FIRST CYCLE.

BUT I JUST READ

According to the artice one would need approximately 40cc over a very short period (roughly 1s or less). 


SO I SHOULD BE FINE RIGHT?

----------


## Big

you would need substantially more air than your syringe would hold to cause an air embolism, you're fine.

----------


## drae

Sorry I'm really new to this.
Thanks alot man I know I sound like a real jackass.
I started to feel weird so I even called my mom and told her I love her.

----------


## Big

> Sorry I'm really new to this.
> Thanks alot man I know I sound like a real jackass.
> I started to feel weird so I even called my mom and told her I love her.


don't feel like a jackass, we were all new at some point, and telling your mom you love her is never a bad idea. chances are most of us should do that more often. best of luck to you.

----------


## drae

That is true.
Well I'm grateful that you were here at this time to help me.
Thanks alot.

----------


## jrun

Thanks for this post, there is so much to learn here!

----------


## lankykid234

Quick and probably stupid question, when we push back our syringe to see if any blood gets in, and then we inject into the muscle, doesn't that put a certain amount of air into our bodies?

----------


## DCannon

No, because you are just creating a vacuum.

----------


## lankykid234

Mind=Blown

----------


## tonyinnh

3cc in a vien.. not a muscle my nurse said air bubbles in a oil injection are normal.. nothing to worry about,, mine usually has some little bubbles,,

----------


## warren32

This would on.matter iii you injected directly into a vain right?

----------


## Bouch

Thank for the post. Really eases the mind when it comes to air bubbles. I have seen the same thing happen when aspirating. I get an air bubble and no blood, is this normal?

----------


## JohnnyVegas

That is normal. It isn't actually air, it is vacuum.

----------


## dec11

> *Thank for the post.* Really eases the mind when it comes to air bubbles. I have seen the same thing happen when aspirating. I get an air bubble and no blood, is this normal?


he isnt going to be flattered, post is ancient. 

better to create threads rather than bumping old ones.

you want to see the vacuum bubble each time, better than blood and having to re-site.

----------


## dec11

> This one time I got really high and then only realised that I needed to shoot that night. So thinking I could do it, I loaded my syringe, stuck it in and started shooting. I only realised half way through shooting that the syringe was full of air! around 3ml. Anyway i finnished the shot and for about 3 days i had an air bubble in my ass which was very uncomfortable. I will obviously never do it again. but this is just to inform you that I never died or had any serious problems.


on another note, wtf was this guy doing????!!!!!! lol

----------


## dickster

Brilliant thanks for posting.

----------


## bulktser84

> Most of the medical textbooks say it takes around 100 cc's of air to have a significant effect.
> 
> I was interested in this and performed a few experiments on sheep in my lab...I injected over 250 cc's into a venous line and saw no detectable changes.


Yes but from what I understand IV and IM are two different things if
they're going to the muscular tissue its not the same as going straight into the bloodstream

----------


## Sathane

Very cool. Good to know.

----------


## MajorPectorial

> Yes but from what I understand IV and IM are two different things if
> they're going to the muscular tissue its not the same as going straight into the bloodstream


So it didn't drive them baaarmy... ur not trying to pull the "wool" over our eyes.... :-)
I'm so funny

----------


## Aleksandro

Old but gold.

----------


## Iron Mind

Nice read, but when you're injecting steroids . Is there a problem with possibly injecting air in your body..?

I don't think so right..?

----------


## godzillaaaaa

nice, im glad it will be hard to get that many cc's of air in me, you've got to be actually trying to drop yourself if your gonna get that much air in you at once lol

----------


## GSXRvi6

I know someone that committed suicide this way. It didn't take much to do the job, all he had was insulin syringes. This wasn't a friend of a friend situation either.

I would venture a guess as to where the injection takes place has in impact, if the bubble gets to the lungs first your ok, if it doesn't your toast.

----------


## Bonaparte

> I know someone that committed suicide this way. It didn't take much to do the job, all he had was insulin syringes. This wasn't a friend of a friend situation either.
> 
> I would venture a guess as to where the injection takes place has in impact, if the bubble gets to the lungs first your ok, if it doesn't your toast.


You would have to shoot air into your carotid artery for it to go straight to your brain.

----------


## GSXRvi6

> You would have to shoot air into your carotid artery for it to go straight to your brain.


Then I would venture a guess all of the veins we have access to from like in the surface of our arms all go to our lungs.

I would assume it would take a hell of a lot of air then. As a diver, it's favorable for air to be taken to the lungs, too much results in "the chokes" but you don't die.

----------


## averagejoe89

As a qualified combat medic, i've heard from my instructors, nurses, surgeons and doctors that it can take up to 100cc's or more to actually kill someone, but theres reported cases of minimal amounts killing people too, so my advice is don't do it at all, but you'll know right away if you've done any harm

----------

